

Mark Zuckerberg on Steve Jobs - hornokplease
http://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10100100934727791

======
hornokplease
_Steve, thank you for being a mentor and a friend. Thanks for showing that
what you build can change the world. I will miss you._

